# BREAKING NEWS: Julian lloyd webber retires from performing



## Cocolinmichela (Sep 24, 2013)

Sad, sad news not only for the cello community but for anyone who loves classical music. 
Julian Lloyd Webber has announced that a slipped disc in the neck has forced him to decide to stop playing his cello. His last concert will be with the English Chamber Orchestra in Malvern on May, 2nd 2014. Although he will no longer perform live, his recording legacy lives on. 
He has recently recorded his first CD as conductor with the English Chamber Orchestra.
His devotion to music education and to promoting music as a birth right to every child will continue. 
How do you feel about the announcement and what is your favourite recording of Julian's?

http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...yd-webber-announces-retirement-from-peforming

Here's his beautiful Faure's "Elegy":


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I am not a fan simply because I do not follow any particular soloist's career as such, but any such news of physical injury cutting a fine performer's career short gets my full commiseration.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

That sounds rather sad. I would not wish any physical injury on any artist.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know that, Cocolinmichela.

I quite enjoy the cd's I've got from him, including the one with concertos by Rodrigo, Lalo and Delius (on the Sony label). His tone comes across to me as warm and with a certain quality of spontaneity. Julian Lloyd Webber commissioned many new works - including the Rodrigo one, and one from Philip Glass more recently - and also liked to play less well known works like the other two on that disc. He's also done quite a bit of crossover, with the likes of Elton John and Cleo Laine.

Julian's rise was concurrent with that of his brother, Andrew. At the age of five, Julian could play from memory works that where rare for that age. He's said to be the more social of the two, and he joked that they both could have ended up as delinquents, since they grew up in a household that was chaotic at the best of times, between two parents who seemed to have nothing to do with eachother. Their father, Bill (William) was a talented musician, but sadly his potential was marred by depression and alcohol. Nevertheless, he lived to see both of his sons succeed, and they succeeded to a huge extent.

The two brothers' talents as cellist and composer came together in Andrew's _Variations_ on Paganini's famous theme for cello and rock band, it was one of those defining fusioin type works from the 1970's, replete with sounds of synths, rock, and a bit of Latin rhythms to boot. Someone called it Evita for the cello.

A few years ago, a bunch of critics gathered to listen to all the recordings of Elgar's concerto, and Julian's was the winner. I haven't heard it to comment though, but its a surprise since everyone says Jacqueline du Pre's one is the best.

He has, like other cellists who left a strong legacy of newly commissioned works (such as Mstislav Rostropovich), offered a lot to lovers of new music throughout his career. I'm sure he will use his talents in the future (such as with education and conducting, as mentioned), even though he is now retired from the concert hall. I wish him well and I think we owe quite a bit to him.


----------

